# halp me choose: Shimano r500 or Fulcrum racing 7



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

OK, 

may look a bit weird asking for this advice, when peeps normally ask me to build em wheels that are quite a deal higher end, but the deal is this:

I want cheap, and it's for just a commuter...

1) shimano r500 - is it really that bad? i oughtta kick myself for saying this... reviews ain't good and I know a guy endo due to a tacho'd front wheel - but that guy is a bit of a goose, everything i know about wheels says the spokes got very slack for that to happen, but lots of ppl online complain of random spoke breakages and rough bearings... Upside.... $100 new. a set.

2) r7s... i had great experience with ventos which are similar... piled on 20k kms on them and sold em for not much less than i bought em (great deal).. so i know i may not lose money on it... down side is, they are a bit too bling... it's going on a commuter build c.$500, and i ruled out xtr rear shifter to make it less of a target... will use crappy plastic feel lx shifter i have laying around.. i leave my commuter in the city and don't want some schmuck vandalizing it. $200. I do like the fact that they run cartridge bearings... don't wanna be servicing it all the time... will run in wet...

ok, which one? These are the only wheels in consideration. I'm in Oz, pls don't say "neuvation", lol... :idea: 

i feel i would go R7s every time, but cost is a major consideration here... for this use, i only really care about durability and just riding em...

prolly go with mounting 28c on em... of course build isn't an issue - i will retension them outta the box...

cheers!


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

can i keep my teef with the r500s?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

wankski said:
 

> OK,
> 
> may look a bit weird asking for this advice, when peeps normally ask me to build em wheels that are quite a deal higher end, but the deal is this:
> 
> ...


I have a rear R500 with 3 bent spokes (2 minor, 1 noticeable), and the thing is STILL true. Been going down a rough hill frequently to always come home without a scratch. But how that happened is something I can't explain. I'm most likely "getting away with it" since I'm ~140lbs.

My opinion, keep them if you have them. Or if they're dirt cheap for you financially, why not? A failure is catastrophic usually when one doesn't pay attention to their equipment before rides or neglects symptoms.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

wankski said:


> I'm in Oz, pls don't say "neuvation", lol... :idea:


Dang.... The Fulcrums are nice, solid wheels. They'll give a much longer service life.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

i guess what i'm asking is, anyone experienced with wheels open em up?

the 'sora' level thing scares me a bit, but is the downgrade just being heavy or dangerous??

is the freewheel mech solid and unlikely to fail? 

are the spoke breakages just a matter of build quality, or are shimano using lousy taiwanese spokes for their ultra cheap wheels? Are the rims inherently soft and weak?

taco pic shows it folding like tin foil....


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

wankski said:


> are the spoke breakages just a matter of build quality, or are shimano using lousy taiwanese spokes for their ultra cheap wheels? Are the rims inherently soft and weak?
> 
> .



The spokes breaking are most likely due to an extremely low quality build/tensioning. If the tension is off, it doesnt matter how strong (or weak) your rim is. Things are bound to go terribly. It seems like a much smarter idea to pay a bit more for your wheelset and get something that is actually going to last. Kinlin rims laced with CxRays onto a White Industries hub would be 10x more durable than the Shimano wheelset. At least with Kinlins you can just go ride your bike, you don't have to worry about your wheels being the reason why your not making it to work on time.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

rofl, thanks Zen...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Shimano sucks.

Buy the Campy (Fulcrum) wheels.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Shimano sucks.
> 
> Buy the Campy (Fulcrum) wheels.


thanks man, did u have a particular bad experience?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

hey, if you're willing to spend $200 on the Fulcrum7's why not go over to Neuvation and pick up a pair of their M28X Aero's for $199 (on sale now) or a pair of their M28XSL for $220 if you don't want bladed spokes. I bet they'll be miles better than the two sets you mention in your OP. Just peel off the decals when they come in.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Weav said:


> hey, if you're willing to spend $200 on the Fulcrum7's why not go over to Neuvation and pick up a pair of their M28X Aero's for $199 (on sale now) or a pair of their M28XSL for $220 if you don't want bladed spokes. I bet they'll be miles better than the two sets you mention in your OP. Just peel off the decals when they come in.


Neuvations suck worse than Shimano.

John's secret....
His wheels are nothing more than Xero wheels ($95.00 wholesale to dealers) with his stickers on them, and some VERY crappy wide aero spokes. Any wheelset that comes with 6 extra spokes should be a warning. If you put out any kind of power at all, those bladed spokes snap like twigs.

It's funny because the stock Xeros are indestructible.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

wankski said:


> thanks man, did u have a particular bad experience?


A bunch of them. But that's because I work on them, not because I ride them.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Neuvations suck worse than Shimano.
> 
> John's secret....
> His wheels are nothing more than Xero wheels ($95.00 wholesale to dealers) with his stickers on them, and some VERY crappy wide aero spokes. Any wheelset that comes with 6 extra spokes should be a warning. If you put out any kind of power at all, those bladed spokes snap like twigs.
> ...


What are the R28SL series wheels? I wouldn't mind just getting them elsewhere.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Neuvations suck worse than Shimano.
> 
> John's secret....
> His wheels are nothing more than Xero wheels ($95.00 wholesale to dealers) with his stickers on them, and some VERY crappy wide aero spokes. Any wheelset that comes with 6 extra spokes should be a warning. If you put out any kind of power at all, those bladed spokes snap like twigs.
> ...


Hmm... Just about everyone says the shimano hubs are great. And my neuvations have held up very well, and I'm no lightweight. I smell a bias. 
I will give you the comment on the spokes - they are a touch thick and cheesy lookng, but don't snap easy.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

haha, thanks for the view ppl....

not sure yet what i'll pull the trigger on, i must stress cheapness and durability are the only things that matter to me, it's for a commuter i will stroll into work with everyday (it's like 5-6km journey each way) decent enough road...

almost intriged by the shimano, if i do get em i'll take em apart (hubs) and check the tension and give my report.... almost intriged by how bad it could be.. (or good for the price..)


by the by, went to the LBS to check out what kinda commuter (hybrid) comes with r500 wheels.... found the cheapest was a cannondale, for $2000 

guessin' it may be good enough for my $550 build....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Peanya said:


> Hmm... *Just about everyone says the shimano hubs are great. *And my neuvations have held up very well, and I'm no lightweight. *I smell a bias. *
> I will give you the comment on the spokes - they are a touch thick and cheesy lookng, but don't snap easy.


Shimano HUBS are great. It's the rims that suck. This is just from my experience working on them.

My bias on Neuvations is that 3 people on the team are riding them, and I've had to replace spokes on all 3 of them. One of the riders has had 7 spokes replaced so far. (3 by me and 4 previously).


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Shimano HUBS are great. It's the rims that suck. This is just from my experience working on them..


even on the R500s? What is it about the rims specifically that make em poor?

thanks


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I bought a set of the Fulcrums off of ebay new, but never used them. The freehub mechainism was incredibly loud. If I want a bike that loud, I'll buy a Harley.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

cyclust said:


> I bought a set of the Fulcrums off of ebay new, but never used them. The freehub mechainism was incredibly loud. If I want a bike that loud, I'll buy a Harley.


hehe, yeah. If you still have them u can make em almost silent if you grease the ratchet teeth and the pawls a bit...

lasts a long time... Only have to undo the nut on the nds end to do it, and the freehub body comes right off..


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

wankski said:


> even on the R500s? What is it about the rims specifically that make em poor?
> 
> thanks


I'm not sure. I just know that I got in more broken spokes, cracks around the spoke holes, bent rims, and repeat truings on Shimano wheels than any other. If I were a Trek dealer, maybe Bontrager wheels would be worse, but I don't see many of those; thankfully.


http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-212976.html

Or, this very site: http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/wheels/wheelsets/shimano/PRD_366355_2490crx.aspx


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

My R500 and my wife's RS20's front wheels bearing sounded terrible, so I repacked them MIL-PRF-32014 grease and they are so much smoother. I know little or nothing about wheels, but IMO the bearings are coming from the build factory with too much preload.

My front wheel has 1995 miles on it so far, never had to do anything with it except add air to the tire and repack the bearings when I was adjusting the preload of the bearings. Straight as the day I got it. I weight 175 lbs only wearing the birthday suit.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Fulcram Racing 7 wheels come stock on the bike i'm looking at, how are they compared to Mavic Aksium wheels?
I weigh 150 and ride in a heavy urban area


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> Fulcram Racing 7 wheels come stock on the bike i'm looking at, how are they compared to Mavic Aksium wheels?
> I weigh 150 and ride in a heavy urban area


They're pretty comparable. The Aksiums are approximately 100 grams lighter. I'd take either one, although I'd lean toward the Fulcrums.


----------

